# snail question



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

ive buried some of my assassin snails under the sand while moving wood around.. 
anything to worry about? to my knowledge they should be able to dig out no problem.
or should i dig around to try to find them?
cheers


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Your assassins will be fine. They dig around on their own anyways.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I once forgot I had a couple assassin snails when I tore down a tank. Left the substrate in a bucket for 2 weeks, dumped the substrate into a new tank (probably burying them a 2nd time) and was pleasantly surprised when I saw them motoring around 1 or 2 days later. They're pretty tough if they have some wet soil and food.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys theyve slowly started to resurface


----------

